# The sun was out all week!



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

It was warm and sunny all week in Ireland! I took off Lola's rug some days during the day to get some sun. She is starting to get lighter! Especially her face...but since her rug is on nearly the whole time the rest of her is still pretty dark..How long does it take for a horse to get lighter all over? Well I know it is pretty much meant to rain for the next week or two so that will not bleach her out right? Only the sun can do it? It is going to be way warmer at night so I could take her rug off but I do not want her to get wet! 

Oh and also she has been shedding for the past 2 months and still have loads of hair grrr! 

here is a picture from today..See around her eyes getting lighter and her nose is way lighter than before..










Her legs are getting a bit lighter too!




























And this picture is from a few weeks ago just to see..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sarah I have to say, I have been to Ireland, lived there for 3 months. I refuse to believe the sun was out for more than an hour, let alone a week ****!!

She looks gorgeous


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha I know it is unbelievable XD It was even warm for march! People were in their T Shirts lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know about any change of color. Horses usually do looke different in winter coat to summer coat. It isn't a problem , is it?

We had sunny weather last week, too! We went for a long trail ride to a place I'd never been to (trailered out to it). Mac was a butt about loading into the trailer. I think it is a bit small for him . He won't load at all unless he is in the first position , which means he gets squeezed by the divider (slant load double). But we had some nice long canters and one all out gallop as fast as he could go. Been a while since I rode a horse at a dead gallop!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww I would have loved to go on a trek but Lola had not been ridden in two months. I rode her today for the first time since then and you would not believe she had two months off =/ She was extremely lazy and would hardly trot XD 


Oh my gosh there is a grey horse here that has had his rug off for a few weeks now and he is getting all reddy brown =/ It is weird..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The time length on lightening varies from horse to horse and it also depends on their diets, living conditions, health, etc.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

And she'll get lighter as she sheds since she'll have less hair and it'll be shorter.

My buckskin is orange right now instead of yellow thanks to her winter coat.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I would just like to note being wet under a heavy soaking blanket pushing damp down on you is far less appealing to a horse than to be rained on like they have been for the past billion years and repelling water as they were naturally built to do ; -)


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I know but I still would feel bad leaving her with nothing in the rain XD


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucky you!! It's been raining here for two weeks straight!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Their coats repel rain actually, their actual body barely gets wet at all. Just saying...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Great because I took her rug off for good yesterday =D It is very hot ans sunny again for the next few days so she can enjoy that. And then enjoy getting wet again XD 

She is so funny looking now. So mane shades of brown...!


----------



## FirecrackerHoney (Apr 10, 2011)

She has such a sweet face. 
And it's pretty strange how it's especially pronounced around her eyes and nose! But that's really quite charming! I wonder if it'll last (at least until she sheds that fur)?


----------

